# 2014 cdt recalls ?



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

:question: Haven't been on this site for several months, so this question may have been answered previously ? Is there a comprehensive listing of GM recalls for the 2014 CDT ? The last I read (news article on the web), GM was still trying to determine the models that may have faulty air bags. Otherwise, I have not been notified by my dealer of anything ? :idiot:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi spike,

I will be happy to look into your concern. Please send us a DM with your VIN and more information for further assistance. I look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi spike,
> 
> I will be happy to look into your concern. Please send us a DM with your VIN and more information for further assistance. I look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> ...


Kristen, I do not have any "specific" concerns, per say. I had heard that Chevy stopped (at some point?) the sale of 2014-2015 Checy Cruze vehicles for an airbag issue ? I have a 2014. Although I have not been notified for any recall, this seemed strange to me ?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spike said:


> Kristen, I do not have any "specific" concerns, per say. I had heard that Chevy stopped (at some point?) the sale of 2014-2015 Checy Cruze vehicles for an airbag issue ? I have a 2014. Although I have not been notified for any recall, this seemed strange to me ?


Hey there,

I understand your concerns. We have recently lifted the stop sale, and have identified the affected vehicles that has the recent airbag recall. This recall did not pertain to any of the Diesel models. Please let us know if you have any further questions or concerns down the road. We are always happy to help! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

It just feels like people are digging for dirt...


----------

